

Google Docs does not support Firefox 3.6 - melling
http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=33864

======
melling
In another thread people were commenting that some people are refusing to
upgrade to Firefox 3.6 because they don't like the new Firefox. I saw this
link and thought that people should realize that FF 3.6 is already becoming
unsupported.

People really do need to upgrade or find another browser that they like.

